# "OECD Countries Sign Multilateral Treaty on Double Taxation"



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

> Employers and employees are to have the option of arbitration to resolve double-taxation disputes with at least 60 countries under a multilateral tax treaty of the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) that is to be signed June 7 in Paris by representatives of member countries, an OECD news release said June 6.


https://www.bna.com/oecd-countries-sign-n73014452949/

List of countries expected to sign:
http://www.oecd.org/tax/treaties/beps-mli-signatories-and-parties.pdf

Needless to say, the list does _not_ include the US.


----------

